# Looking for good resort with sleeper fish houses



## mkolar (Jan 7, 2005)

We are looking for a resort with sleeper fish houses in the central to north MN area (Red Lake, Winni, Leech).


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I copied this experience of mine from the "stranded in the stuble" topic. I couldn't resist.



> Ice fishing Lake milacs on superbowl weekend the year the dam pack beat the pats, we were out that sat. night and it had to be -20. Well we didn't catch a fish between 8 of us, (4 in each house) played cards and drank beer all night which was fun but after only getting about an hour of sleep that night from all the snoring I was ready to get home. We were piled in a mini van and started driving the mile or 2 back to shore. The car in front of us was stopped and we couldn't understand why, so we went around it and proceeded to be getting deeper in water. -20 and water?? What the f--- we thought. Finally we started pushing so much water we were stuck. looking around we noticed a lot of other vehicles stuck out there also. The ice cracked and from all the weight of the snow it sagged the ice and the water came up through. There was a military vehicle out towing everyone off for a small fee, the more $ the faster the service. At least 2 hours went by and we finally got towed but the guy driving our rig had to get out in knee deep water and hook up the tow chain, he almost suffered frost bite. We get to shore and a tire was flat from the ice puncturing it. Changed the tire and finally got on the road. Got back to town to watch the last 5 minutes of the superbowl. Never been to Milacs since.


Although this happened I have also heard that the lake can be good. I am 0 for 1 on this lake though. When I run into the guys that were on this trip we talk about it like war vets who were in the same platoon.


----------

